# all my life ive had freshwater.. WHAT ABOUT SALT?



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ok, i want to start to setup a saltwater tank.. prob. 90 to 125gal. possibly even a tiny nano but i do not even know where to begin. ive done so many FW tanks its not even funny but was always afraid to go salt.. as much as i know so far is to get live sand and live rock in, and let it cycle..can someone turn me on to starting a salt water tank please?? lol .. my questions are:
what is necessary equipment to have a SW tank running healthy?
what are some good starting out SW tank inhabitants, that are ALL compatible?
and anything else you feel should be added.. THANKS!


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

I suggest two books right off the bat. The New Marine Aquarium and Natural Reef Aquariums. Start with these two books and read them over and over. Then once you get a feel for certain fish or invertebrates you want and get some more books.

Salt water tanks should have:

Sump filtration. Not canister or Hang on the back
Foam fractionation/ Protein Skimmer
More water flow
Reverse Osmosis unit is recommended, but not absolutely needed
Don't forget about the live rock.


Right now I have 40 lbs of live rock and some sand in a 72 gallon tank, 45lbs live rock still curing and a tank with two firefish. So I'm starting out myself, but I've also been reading and saving for about a year and half also.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd like to add to the above. You seem to be on the right track. Research first, then make a decision. I can also tell you that, as long as you are willing to keep regular with the maintenance, a saltwater tank is much more rewarding than FW. The first thing you need to do is to figure out exactly what you want. Fish-Only? Fish-Only with Live Rock (fowlr)? Reef tank? and if reef, what type of corals? These decisions will affect some of your equipment needs. If I were to make a few suggestions:

Go with the largest tank you can afford, and have room for. If you have room for a 125 gallon, and can afford it, go with the 125 Reef Ready.

It's not required, and many folks effectively keep reef systems without them, but I HIGHLY recommend use of a sump.

If you plan to do a Fish_Only set-up, Plan for future reef upgrade.

Most importantly, Regardless of the decisions you make, allow plenty of time for preemptive research. The more you know before you start, the better equipped you will be to make the right decisions, and the better your chances are for prolonged success.


----------



## sillyzoedog (Jul 6, 2008)

I just started my salt water about 3 1/2 weeks ago after about 5 years of fresh water and the one thing I have learned is to go slow, read as much as possible, and ask lots of questions. This is the best forum I have found. I also have been sticking with the same retailer so he can get to know me-specifically what my level of knowledge is, as well as what my needs are.


----------

